# Colter Bay Rv Park Almost Full For July



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

If anyone plans on staying at the Colter Bay RV Park at Jackson Lake this summer you better make reservations soon. I made reservations yesterday for 17 - 24 July and after me they only had three sites left. The guy told me they were booking up way early this year.


----------



## betegreene (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, I just reserved mid-June, only 12 sites left!

I found the website confusing, it says "Campsites are available on a first come basis. Advance reservations are only taken for group sites."

Turns out you can reserve RV sites, just not tent sites!

I really wanted to be at Colter Bay, but had booked at Flagg Ranch just to have a reservation. Cancelled Flagg after getting into Colter, thanks!


----------

